# Earthquake In Chile In Pictures



## MA-Caver (Feb 28, 2010)

For an 8.8 earthquake a large portion of the buildings survived. A stark contrast to the economics between this country and Haiti. Economics in being able to afford stronger, newer buildings with earthquake proof designs. True many buildings and bridges were destroyed but an earthquake of THIS magnitude the devastation would've been much worse. Still the photos speak for themselves. Some graphic (blacked out content) photos to be viewed at your discretion. 
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/02/earthquake_in_chile.html


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 2, 2010)

Chile... Three days later. 
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/03/chile_three_days_later.html

They've got a LOT of cleaning up to do.


----------



## 72ronin (Mar 3, 2010)

I have also heard that it slightly altered the Earths axis!!  GULP..


----------



## ShelleyK (Mar 3, 2010)

72ronin said:


> I have also heard that it slightly altered the Earths axis!!  GULP..



SERIOUS???   I hadnt heard that!!


----------



## 72ronin (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, it was reported during one of our (Australia) major stations news reports!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 3, 2010)

72ronin said:


> Yeah, it was reported during one of our (Australia) major stations news reports!!


Was Rick Sanchez reporting it?


----------



## 72ronin (Mar 5, 2010)

<LI class=baynote>Chilean Quake May Have Shortened Earth Days 

Rick Sanchez??   No it was NASA,  But you can feel free to distrust them too


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 6, 2010)

Talking about distrust... we had an Earthquake here in Illinois in the past couple weeks... and someone told me that Firmilabs here is shooting particles thru the earth to Sweden... and its destabilizing teh planet.  

I have my Tin foil hat, do you?


----------



## 72ronin (Mar 6, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> Talking about distrust... we had an Earthquake here in Illinois in the past couple weeks... and someone told me that Firmilabs here is shooting particles thru the earth to Sweden... and its destabilizing teh planet.
> 
> I have my Tin foil hat, do you?


 

Oh really,  Sounds like he's the one shooting something across the room!...

"Tin foil hat" !  What do you do with that may i ask??
Wow, i love Americans, so entertaining with all their bizzare stories coming out of that country.. Never a dull moment hey. hahaha


----------



## chaos1551 (Mar 18, 2010)

72ronin said:


> <LI class=baynote>Chilean Quake May Have Shortened Earth Days
> 
> Rick Sanchez?? No it was NASA, But you can feel free to distrust them too


 
Well, NASA did team up with Arthur C. Clarke and Hollywood to stage the greatest hoax of all time: the moon landing.  What a crock.  Those guys even said the earth is round!


----------

